# Descent of Cerebellar Tonsils



## klamm (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what Dx code to use for "worsening of the descent of cerebellar tonsils"?   The medhelp.org forum suggests that this is another term for Chiari Malformation.  I wanted to get some confirmation before I used this diagnosis. 

Anyone's help is greatly appreciated

KJL


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, that is correct.  There are 4 types...look up Chiari malformation in the ICD-9 CM index, that should get you on the right track.  Also, here's the link to an earlier AAPC forum thread that you may find helpful.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=43696


----------

